# Emergency! Please Help!



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

I went to feed my girls before time to close up the coop this evening & saw one of my girls wasn't feeling well. All the others rushed to the feeding trays but she just sat there with her eyes half closed. I brought her in the house and made her comfy in a big wire dog crate. 
I gave her some water mixed with a bit of pedialyte, some layer pellets, and scrambled her a couple duck eggs. She wouldn't eat but she was drinking so I turned off the light to let her rest & rehydrate. I came back a little later to check on her & this was hanging from her butt:








When it was hanging there it looked like poop so I grabbed a paper towel to try and pull it the rest of the way out. I gently started to pull but her butt started to pucker & it looked like it was trying to turn wrong way out (if that makes sense). I had seen on this forum before how to poke their butt back in so I ran for some rubber gloves. When I got back though she had already got it out herself & her butt was normal. I decided to give her a warm bath & clean up her behind. When she was clean & dry I put her back in the crate and she seems better. She's actually eating the pellets & eggs now & and she's walking around & "talking" whereas before she was quiet and just sat there drinking. So can anyone tell me what the heck came out of her butt & should I be worried?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

That is very strange! Maybe is it a prolapsed oviduct? I would imagine if it was intestine she would have died from the waste going into her abdomen? 


I hope she gets better and I hope she keeps acting the way she is now!


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

It's the first time I've ever seen anything like it. It's hard to tell because of the lighting in the pic but whatever it was she pooped out kind of reminded me of an egg whose shell didn't harden. I thought maybe a malformed squishy egg that wasn't produced right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

inunokanojo said:


> It's the first time I've ever seen anything like it. It's hard to tell because of the lighting in the pic but whatever it was she pooped out kind of reminded me of an egg whose shell didn't harden. I thought maybe a malformed squishy egg that wasn't produced right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I'm thinking the same thing. I know when Tillie wasn't feeling well one day, just real lethargic and doopy eyed, she hopped into my lap and slept for about an hour, jumped down, laid a funny shell-less egg, then suddenly was fine and back to her old self. I've also pulled out those egg shell linings from their bums on occasion. I imagine that being stuck inside is uncomfortable for them so when its pulled out, they feel much better. Glad your girl is feeling better again.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

I too think it might be partly formed egg.


----------

